# Itunes podcast



## Tom (Apr 30, 2009)

Thought I would pass this Podcast along.
I have been watching these guys thru ITUNES for over a year. They always have an interesting podcast. In fact they are in SMURFE's neighborhood. 

http://www.basicbrewing.com/index.php?page=video


----------



## smurfe (Apr 30, 2009)

I really like Jim's podcasts. I listen to most of them. He's a bit north of me up in Arkansas. He also made a few great beginner DVD's on brewing extract and all grain. If you are wanting to see how an all grain brew is done I consider it a must buy. 

Another great podcast for brewing is the Brewing Network. They have a few different shows on there. That is about all I listen to on my way to work and back. Some real experts there and they have great guests.


----------

